# Halloween Prop Painting Tips and Tricks Using Dry Brushing



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I have had a lot of requests to show how I paint my props so I finally got around to making a video showing my dry brushing technique


----------



## the wee hag (Dec 1, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic. Many thanks for sharing.


----------

